# AIDA-Gewinnspielservice ?



## Telekomunikacja (22 Februar 2005)

Grüß Gott!

Ich bin gestern von einem "AIDA-Gewinnspielservice" (?) angerufen worden...

Aufgrund meines Geburtsdatums - so teilte mir eine mit Musik unterlegte Computer-Damenstimme mit - sei ich ausgewählt worden. Wollte ich mit einem Mitarbeiter sprechen, sollte ich die "1" drücken. Hier fehlte "natürlich" nicht der Hinweis, dass die Verbindung zu dem Mitarbeiter des Gewinnspielservices "kostenlos" sei.  

Ich habe gewartet... Nach ca. einer halben Minute kam dann das Besetztzeichen.

Leider habe ich den Anruf am "falschen Telefon" (d.h. dort, wo es keine Aunahmefunktion gibt) entgegengenommen, so dass ich Konkreteres nicht berichten kann.  :-? 

Zu AIDA oder A.I.D.A schweigen sich http://forum.computerbetrug.de/search.php und http://www.google.de/advanced_search?hl=de leider aus...

Weiß jemand Näheres?


----------



## jupp11 (22 Februar 2005)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Zu AIDA oder A.I.D.A schweigen sich ..http://www.google.de/advanced_search?hl=de leider aus...


ausschweigen ist  wohl nicht das richtige Wort, du mußt schon etwas präziser suchen 
da findet man schon einiges, z.B. gleich auf der ersten Seite vorletzter Treffer 
Google 
aber Achtung , das verlinkt dermaßen schnell auf dubiose Seiten, so was sollte nur 
nur so aufgerufen werden wie Stachelschweine sich vermehren: "vorsichtig , seeeeehr vorsichtig" ....

j.


----------

